# satanslilhelper's collection



## satanslilhelper (Jan 4, 2010)

Let's see if this works. My girlfriend got this camera for Christmas and I've been anxious to get some pics on here.


A. geniculata eating pic #1

My possibly gravid B. vagans pic #2

RCF G. rosea sling #3

GBB sling eating #4

P. platyomma immature male #5

I'm just getting started I will be taking and posting a whole lot more in the coming days. I have I think 53 T's total and definitely want to show them off!! 

Please feel free to comment and request some pics. I have my collection listed under my profile. Enjoy!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 4, 2010)

lovin the pics man congrats on the new cam!


----------



## harmroelf (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi nice shots,

I would be really suprised if your platyomma really was an immature male, i would say sub-adult female.....


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope he's not a she!! I bought them as a pair. Time will only tell though. I will say that the one pictured is leggier than the female that I haven't uploaded any pics of yet. Thanks for viewing and commenting!!


----------



## Teal (Jan 4, 2010)

*Great shots! beautiful Ts.. that little RCF G. rosea is cute!*


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments!! I've got a few more that I want to post.

pic #1 C. fasciatum

pic#2 B. emilia

pic#3 B. boehmei

pic#4 G. pulchripes

pic#5 B. smithi (this was my first T) Fluffy


----------



## myles756 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Hey*

Great photo quality I hate the ones where they want you to look through their containers cause they're to lazy to open it so you are basically looking at a piece of poop in a pool of blood oh and that is a great red knee how big is she and she looks freshly molted is that true


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jan 7, 2010)

The redknee is approximately 5in. I've had her for almost 4 years now. She actually hasn't molted in over a year. She's still eating like a champ so no pre-molt in sight yet. She's my pride and joy seeing as she's awesome and she was my first!! 

I'm new to taking a lot of pics of these guys. How do you load more pics? It says I'm at my max with 10 pics loaded. I have 5 more that I wanted to get on here.


----------



## myles756 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Hey*

Is that body or legs in length to just put up in another reply


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jan 7, 2010)

That's dls( diagonal leg span).


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jan 7, 2010)

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab19/satanslilhelper_photos/Picture012.jpg
Ornithoctininae sp. "Malaysia"

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab19/satanslilhelper_photos/Picture017.jpg
P. irminia

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab19/satanslilhelper_photos/Picture015.jpg
P.ornata 

more B. smithi
http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab19/satanslilhelper_photos/Picture009.jpg


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jan 7, 2010)

This got deleted while I was trying to figure out how to upload some more pics.

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab19/satanslilhelper_photos/102_0025.jpg

here's another A. geniculata shot
http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab19/satanslilhelper_photos/102_0028.jpg

I would love it if someone can tell me how to load from photobucket without having to use these links.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jan 11, 2010)

*T. blondi sling and Megaphobema robustum*

M. robustum   http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab19/satanslilhelper_photos/Picture019.jpg

T. blondi sling...I named it Gobbles last night.
http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab19/satanslilhelper_photos/Picture022.jpg

http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab19/satanslilhelper_photos/Picture021.jpg

M. robustum 
http://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab19/satanslilhelper_photos/Picture020.jpg


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jan 12, 2010)

If anyone could tell me how to load pics directly on to the post without having to click on a link to see my photos I would be so thankful!!! 

Thanks for viewing my family!!!


----------



## Ariel (Jan 12, 2010)

great pics. and when getting the link, instead of getting the direct link, there should be an option called IMG code. use that instead.  It'll be


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jan 12, 2010)

Ariel said:


> great pics. and when getting the link, instead of getting the direct link, there should be an option called IMG code. use that instead.  It'll be


I now love you and owe you eternally!!! :worship: Thank you, very much!!!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Feb 13, 2010)

It's time for me to update this with more of my favorites!! (They're all my favorites)

P. formosa





Avicularia braunshaseni





A. metallica 










Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## satanslilhelper (Feb 15, 2010)

*Recent Arrivals*

Here are some pics of what I got this last Friday.

X. immanis










G. pulchra





A. minatrix





Megaphobema mesomelas





 Let me know if you like 'em!!! I do.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Feb 15, 2010)

*Oops!! I left off the A. minatrix*

A. minatrix


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 15, 2010)

*The little Robustum...*

.....Is SOOOooooo cute 

That Malaysia T......Where do I aquire one ? AWESOME !  -  Jason


----------



## satanslilhelper (Feb 15, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> .....Is SOOOooooo cute
> 
> That Malaysia T......Where do I aquire one ? AWESOME !  -  Jason


I adore the robustum!! The Ornithoctininae sp. "Malaysia" can be found on Swift's Invertebrates website and here:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=173099

I hope James still has one. If you haven't dealt with him before I would suggest that calling is the easiest way to get in touch with him. I bet Swift's has more, but you can't beat James price right now. These used to be sold as Singapore blues and that's what I thought I was getting when I ordered this. I noticed it didn't look like a L. violaceopes and I ended up getting it for free. My luckiest deal EVER!! I was going to sell or trade seeing as they can fetch over $325 for her size, but I've grown way to attached to her to ever let her go.


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 15, 2010)

You've got some pretty avics. How big is the A.metallica?


----------



## satanslilhelper (Feb 15, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> You've got some pretty avics. How big is the A.metallica?


I did a rough measurement and she's right about 2 inches. I've had her since she was a 1/2in. in July. She's one of my favorites. I really do say that about 80% or more of my collection.


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 18, 2010)

*Let me know if ya Wanna....*

....Work a Deal w/ the Devil :evil: for the Malaysian T - LOL

Satan and Saddam, are Quite convincing......."Ahhhhh, come on Sa - Tan  
 Come on Guy!" :razz:

Can't wait till I can freely post Pics :clap:
The Formosa pic is real close too, good job, I could jump in 40 vial w/ em.

- Jason


----------



## satanslilhelper (Feb 18, 2010)

I would be willing to work something out for a P. metallica juvie female or 2 unsexed slings. I could possibly be persuaded with others. I would just have to consider them.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Feb 18, 2010)

*Here's more*

A. avic juvie





X. immanis female





P. rufilata that hates having its picture taken





I got a threat pose as soon as the flash went off!!

P. irminia female





Thrixopelma ockerti





I like big butts...!!!  GBB 
















 I hope everyone enjoys these as much as I do!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Feb 21, 2010)

*P. regalis recently molted*

She molted almost two weeks ago. I'm looking for a MM male at the moment. It's hard to get good pics of her seeing as she runs and hides at the slightest disturbance. I really need to clean the glass on this one too. She's been in this enclosure since last April.






















I will work on getting some better pics of her in the near future!!!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a pic of our new female obt. This was taken after my girlfriend let her out onto the bed. She actually seems pretty calm. We never saw a threat posture out of her. She has now been bred and is living with the male.






This is part of my collection in my room.






A molting pic of one of my GBB's






post molt






I love hearing from everyone so let me know what you guys think.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Feb 26, 2010)

*E. murinus female*

I finally got one of my favorite T's. We've named her Sally after the character in The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Feb 26, 2010)

*A. purpurea*

Here is a pre-molt pic of my purpurea. I will post some post molt once I move her into something bigger.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 26, 2010)

Whew that E. murinus is in need of a molt. She's pretty banged up. Still gorgeous, though...and hungry from the looks of it.

Great pictures. Love that X. immanis.

Cass


----------



## satanslilhelper (Feb 26, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Whew that E. murinus is in need of a molt. She's pretty banged up. Still gorgeous, though...and hungry from the looks of it.
> 
> Great pictures.
> 
> Cass


I was just telling my girlfriend the same thing!! Thanks for the compliment. She's already bigger from feeding her twice after those pics were taken.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 1, 2010)

*handling pics*

This is my E. murinus hottie Sally!!!

















Here is a video link if anyone is interested.

http://www.youtube.com/user/philtrip888


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 13, 2010)

*How did these sneak in here?!?!*


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 13, 2010)

Cute bearded dragon. Your gutsy holding your E.murinus. Mine would be chewing on my finger, lol.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 14, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Cute bearded dragon. Your gutsy holding your E.murinus. Mine would be chewing on my finger, lol.


That's my girlfriends beardie named "Freddy". She's a real sweetheart. You just have to watch her claws. Ouch! 

I never thought about handling my E. murinus. I really thought it was probably outta the question. I hope I got lucky and got a calmer girl. I have a feeling once she gets more comfortable with her new home that she'll probably get more feisty though.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 14, 2010)

A few things.

1) Very impressive handling that E. murinus. I will never, ever, handle ours. She's a nutjob.
2) That pede is absolutely gorgeous
3) You've just convinced me to get a leash for my beardies. What happened to Freddy's tail? 

Cass


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 14, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> A few things.
> 
> 1) Very impressive handling that E. murinus. I will never, ever, handle ours. She's a nutjob.
> 2) That pede is absolutely gorgeous
> ...


I put those terrible shots of the handling on here only because I don't know if that will happen again or not. I rarely ever handle any of my T's. Really the novelty of it has worn off a little bit. I do thoroughly enjoy it when I do decide to though. 

That pede still scares me. They're so unpredictable in their actions and so agile. This is my first one and I've had it since last summer. It's a Scolopendra subsinipes "de haani". I'm sure it won't be my last. I want a blue one for sure. 

Freddy's tail was cut short at the Petsmart I bought her at over a year ago. If I remember correctly they said that customers kept overlooking her b/c of that. She was a sweetheart so we couldn't resist bringing her home. That was my big Christmas present to my girlfriend that year. I need to post some pics of our crested gecko "Violet". She was this years Christmas present.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 20, 2010)

*New additions!!!*

Here is what I received today. 

Eauthlus sp. "Chilean Flame"


























Lampropelma violaceopes


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*If I was Not Planning on Going 2 Heaven*

I'd come down 2 the depths to trade for that Flaming minion of yours :evil:

Nice Addition - I Love those! :clap: - Jason

P.S. I got one of those Malaysian T's.....Not a big as your beauty, Ofcourse


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 20, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> I'd come down 2 the depths to trade for that Flaming minion of yours :evil:
> 
> Nice Addition - I Love those! :clap: - Jason
> 
> P.S. I got one of those Malaysian T's.....Not a big as your beauty, Ofcourse


Thanks, I'm really happy with the new family members!! I also got 3 H. villosella, but they're so tiny(1/2in.) that it's hard to get a pic with this camera right now. I will try once I move them into their communal setup. 

Do you have a M or F Ornithoctininae sp. "Malaysia"? I would love to breed this girl. God, that name is sure a mouthful!!

Seriously, I got the Euathlus for $25. You could get a pair for $40. I was just at my spending limit so I couldn't go ahead and get it. I should have mentioned how badly I wanted to breed them and maybe I would have gotten one as a freebie.:wall: You gotta be careful what you ask Santa for though. Too bad that after 9 or 10 years old you have to start paying him for gifts!!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

satanslilhelper said:


> Do you have a M or F Ornithoctininae sp. "Malaysia"? I would love to breed this girl. God, that name is sure a mouthful!!


Too small 2 tell......Hope it's a Boy Now!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 20, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Too small 2 tell......Hope it's a Boy Now!


They're definitely one incredible species to look at!! I hope you have a girl that you get to keep for many years to come. If that's not the case though we will have to let time tell if I'm as capable a breeder as I hope to be. I currently have a possibly gravid OBT that I bred myself as well as B. vagans that was bred by the habitual liar known as Alex080. Please don't penalize me for that obvious fact. Trust me I wanted to be more accurate in that description, but will hold back. He disappeared from the face of the Earth for god's sake. I also have a pair of P. cambridgei and P. sp. "platyomma" that I plan on breeding as soon as they're ready. Along with young H. villosellas.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*I Love Platty's*

One of my Most rewarding T's, so Far - JJ


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 20, 2010)

You did mean that you have an Ornithoctininae sp. "Malaysia" didn't you? Not the Lampropelma violaceopes.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 21, 2010)

Here is my A. geniculata in pre-molt.











Euathlus sp. "Chilean Flame" showing a threat pose to the discoidalis I put in with her.











No more threat pose. Only annihilation!! How cute?!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 22, 2010)

*I like the Genic too*

Fresh molt pic will be Great at that Size - Jason


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 22, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Fresh molt pic will be Great at that Size - Jason


I'm looking forward to getting some pics once she molts.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 22, 2010)

*Their first roaches!!*

It was like watching a baby taking its first steps. The blondi waited until the roach was almost dead to attack. I crush their head to keep them from digging through all the substrate. I'm proud of them all. 

T. blondi young juvie


























A. purpurea


























This one is getting a new home as soon as I finish off the parmesan cheese.


----------



## BlackCat (Mar 22, 2010)

Love your purpurea!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 22, 2010)

BlackCat said:


> Love your purpurea!


Thank you! I think they're one of the prettiest T's out there. I can't wait to get her into a bigger enclosure so that I can see her more often. I also want to be able to sex her and hopefully confirm she is really a she. If so I'll definitely be breeding her in the future.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 22, 2010)

The T. blondi and Chilean Flame are still eating their roaches. It's been somewhere around 24hrs!!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 24, 2010)

Xenesthis immanis











Ornithoctininae sp. "Malaysia" in the sun!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice o. sp. "malaysia"  

-Jason


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 24, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice o. sp. "malaysia"
> 
> -Jason


Don't you have one too? Nevermind, I just looked over your profile. I swore I had seen a picture of one of these with your name on it. Woops!!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 24, 2010)

*Singapore blue!! Total annihilation!!*

I was trying to get a feeding video of this big girl, but the battery died right after I dropped the roach in. Oh, well. Here's some pics!!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 27, 2010)

X. immanis post-molt


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 28, 2010)

*Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma" molting*

Here she is!!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 28, 2010)

*More Beautiful Pics!*

Did Satan :evil: give you the Camera  - Jason


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 28, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> Did Satan :evil: give you the Camera  - Jason


It gets the job done!! I actually can't wait to get one of my own. This is my girlfriend's Kodak easyshare that she got for Christmas. I do like how they look once I upload them though. 

I've got more to load!! The geniculata from the top of this page is molting right now.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 29, 2010)

You've got quite a collection, and excellent shots!!! :clap:


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 30, 2010)

Ariel said:


> You've got quite a collection, and excellent shots!!! :clap:


Thanks, I hope I'm getting better at taking them. I think so, but of course I'm a wee bit biased.


----------



## lovebug (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice pics. I love GBB's!!!! Great collection!


----------



## Terry D (Mar 30, 2010)

*Nice spiders!*

Hey man, Awesome spiders! Terry


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been lucky and been able to see a few of the recent molts around here.

A. geniculata


----------



## satanslilhelper (Mar 31, 2010)

*Made in China!!*


----------



## ametan (Mar 31, 2010)

Ahhh, don't I wish they were really only $3.99!

I can't wait to see a molt "in action" so-to-speak. Thanks for the shots.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 2, 2010)

GBB


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 2, 2010)

This is my X. immanis "female?" feeding for the first time after molting and regaining it's broken fangs. I have no idea if the seller knew this or not, but I'm leaning toward the former.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's some shots of Tanvi my P. regalis eating!!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 7, 2010)

*Communal!!!Communal!!!Communal!!!*

I finally found me some H. incei for my first communal. I have 2 H. villosella which I haven't put together. I was sent 4. One died in transit and one died a day or so after they arrived. Whatever, THE communal species I've always wanted are here now and so are these pics. These were from Codykrr.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 11, 2010)

I went pic crazy a few nights ago!! I'm gonna start off with my G. rosea which I haven't posted any pics of. I know some people don't like them, but I think they're gorgeous.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is my premolt L. parahybana. It looks to be a girl ventrally. I will be adding more dirt to her home as soon as I hydrate a block of coco fiber.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 11, 2010)

This is my first Brachypelma emilia. I can't get over how she looks. Simply awesome. I'm leaning toward this being my favorite looking Brachy.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is my new Grammostola pulchripes!!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 11, 2010)

Last but not least, my new B. klaasi!!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 15, 2010)

I got another shipment in yesterday from Dave Grimm. Here is the Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma" juvenile male. He's beautiful!!


----------



## Teal (Apr 15, 2010)

*What a lovely boy!*


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks! I've got two lovely ladies lined up for him once he's ready.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is the Brachypelma boehmei female I got from Dave Grimm the other day. Stunning ain't she?


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 15, 2010)

Now, it's the Brachypelma emilia males turn to strut his stuff for everyone!!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 24, 2010)

I got a new camera!!!! It's a Panasonic Lumix ZR3. No more kodak easyshare for me. Here are some pics with the new one. 

B. smithi "Fluffy"
















G. rosea "Rosey"


























B. emilia female


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 24, 2010)

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 24, 2010)

Love your collection but I have already seen them all! I subscribed to your youtube channel a while ago, lol.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 25, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Love your collection but I have already seen them all! I subscribed to your youtube channel a while ago, lol.


Thank you very much!! You haven't seen all of it though. I went to our local reptile show yesterday. I picked up an orange huntsmen, a subadult RCF rosea and a S. subsinipes. I have to install my cameras software and then I'll be able to load up some HD videos. Even if I don't use HD the new camera shoots amazing vids. Finally, a camera with auto-focus.:clap:


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ooooh. The orange huntsman sounds awesome!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is what I picked up at our monthly reptile show.

G. rosea RCF female











S. subsinipes











Malaysian orange huntsman


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 27, 2010)

H. incei post molt pics.






















B. boehmei


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thats an awesome huntsman.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Apr 27, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Thats an awesome huntsman.


I couldn't believe that such a good lookin' big one was left with less than 2 hrs. left till the show closed. Heck, by the time I bought it there was less than hour left.


----------



## satanslilhelper (May 12, 2010)

Psalmopeous irminia freshly molted girl

















Freshly molted Ephobopus murinus striking some poses.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 12, 2010)

What a beautiful species. They are so underrated.


----------



## Marvin (May 12, 2010)

You have to love E.Murinus! Great Ts man!


----------



## satanslilhelper (May 12, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> What a beautiful species. They are so underrated.


Which one? The irminia or the murinus. I personally think both are underrated and beautiful.


----------



## satanslilhelper (May 12, 2010)

Marvin said:


> You have to love E.Murinus! Great Ts man!


I agree!! I've handled her twice. Before she molted though. Now she's all defensive and stuff.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jun 10, 2010)

Here are some recent pics!!

M. robustum































B. boehmei(freshly molted)





















L. parahybana(freshly molted)


----------



## codykrr (Jun 10, 2010)

robustum....:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful Ts, that robustum is amazing looking!

I thought your irminia was regenerating legs but I realize its just the shot.  I didn't see the setae at first.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks you two for the compliments and drool!! That irminia girl gets a new home now that I traded off one of my big males. She's definitely outgrown her old cube. They're quickly becoming one of my favorite species. It doesn't hurt that Halloween is my favorite holiday and they're such a vibrant orange and black.:}

Same goes for the robustum!!

I just got a package in a few minutes ago and will have to post some photos very soon.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jun 11, 2010)

Eupalaestrus campestratus


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jun 13, 2010)

Avicularia diversepes tiny sling






Tapinauchenius gigas











P. subfusca


----------



## codykrr (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice P. subfusca!  Mine just matured this week, so hopeully i can find him a few dates!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jun 13, 2010)

codykrr said:


> Nice P. subfusca!  Mine just matured this week, so hopeully i can find him a few dates!


That's awesome!! I hope you find him some too. I have two and I'm hoping the bigger of the two is a girl and maybe the other works out to be a boy.

I'm finally getting a P. metallica this week too!! Should be on Wednesday.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jun 16, 2010)

*roseas can look this good!?!?*

Here is a freshly molted G. rosea that I absolutely love!! I am blown away at the colors in these pics.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Jul 18, 2010)

E. murinus "Sally"


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 5, 2010)

*Avicularia Versicolor*


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 5, 2010)

*Poeciletheria miranda*


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 5, 2010)

*New P. ornata female*

After a week and a 1/2 she has taken to her hide.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 5, 2010)

*Psalmopeous cambridgei*


----------



## satanslilhelper (Sep 5, 2010)

*Theraphosa blondi?*

This was sold to me as a true T. blondi sling last fall. What do you guys think about it?


----------



## satanslilhelper (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is my new Brachypelma auratum juvie!!

















Here is Gobbles living up to its name!!(8 crix I believe) T. sp. "Burgundy"





















Poecilotheria regalis carapace


----------



## satanslilhelper (Oct 31, 2010)

Holothele incei communal update photos!! There are three in the enclosure. If you look closely you can see at least two of them.


----------

